# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Përgatitja e liturgjisë së festave të urdhëruara. Komente postohen disa ditë përpara festave.

## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË
E DIELA 6    VITI B
MË 14-2-2021.

LEXIMI I PARË: Lev. 13, 1-2. 45-46.* 
1 Zoti foli me Moisiun e me Aronin e tha:
2 Nëse ndokujt i del në mish ose në lëkurë ndonjë enjtje, rrebull ose njollë e bardhemtë që mund të dyshohet se mund të jetë gërbulë, i tilli le të çohet tek Aroni ose te cilido prift prej bijve të tij...
45 I gërbuluri që e ka kapur kjo sëmundje le ti mbartë petkat e shqyera, flokët e shkapërderdhur, mjekrrën e mbuluar e të bërtasë: I ndyri! I ndyri!. 
46 Gjatë gjithë kohës sa gërbulani është i papastër, le të jetë i papastër e le të jetojë vetëm jashtë zemërimiës.

*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI DHE LUTJA.

LEVITIKU, NJË LIBËR QË DUHET  TË RIZBULOHET.*
Libri i Levitikut nuk është fare një prej librave më të lehtë e më të lexuar të Biblës: ai përbëhet nga njëzet e shtatë kapituj plot me rregullat,  shpesh herë shumë të kujdesshme deri në hollësitë më të imëta; në të shtjellohen  vetëm çështjet e priftërisë dhe rregullat që duhet të respektohen në lutjen, si dhe në jetën e përditshme, në mënyrë që gjithçka të bëhet në përkim me Besëlidhjen me Zotin. Ne jemi dukshëm në prani të një rryme teologjike të veçantë, shumë klerikale, në të cilën priftërinjtë (levitët, ata që përfaqësojnë atë që ne e quajmë mjedisin meshtarak) janë ndërmjetësit e privilegjuar midis Zotit dhe njerëzve.
Nuk ka asgjë e ngjashme me librin e Ligjit të Përtërirë (që po kemi lexuar për të Dielën e katërt), që padyshim bie nën një prirje ose frymë tjetër teologjike, në të cilën janë profetët ata që janë zëdhënësit e Zotit.
Duhet të theksohet se pas Mërgimit, kur nuk kishte më as mbret as profet në Izrael, priftërinjtë morën përgjegjësinë për mbijetesën shpirtërore dhe madje politike të njerëzve të Besëlidhjes. Sepse për priftërinjtë (dhe kjo është ajo që e bën bukurinë e thellë të këtij libri), nëse duam të shkojmë përtej përshtypjes së parë për të lexuar midis rreshtave, Besëlidhja e propozuar nga Zoti për Popullin e zgjedhur është një nder dhe një domosdoshmëri jetike: Zoti i Shenjtë ( domethënë Gjithë-Tjetri) i ofron një bashkësi të vërtetë dashurie këtij populli të vogël; prandaj ka një rëndësi të madhe për bijtë e Izraelit që të qëndrojnë të denjë për takimin me Zotin e Shenjtë.
Shumë rrallë lexohet Libri i Levitikut, por, për këtë të Dielë, na  propozohet si ndërhyrje e ungjillit i cili raporton një mrekulli të bërë nga Jezusi: shërimin e një njeriu të sëmurë nga gërbula. Ne nuk mund ta kuptojmë rëndësinë e kësaj mrekullie, nëse nuk e dimë kontekstin në të cilin veproi Jezusi: sepse përshkrimet e ligjit të Levitikut në lidhje me të gërbulurit ishin akoma në fuqi në kohën e tij.
  Këto regulla na duken të ashpra: ata  që për një fat  të keq kishin marrë këtë sëmundje, padyshim që vuanin më shumë, sepse ishin përjashtuar nga shoqëria. Ky përjashtim ishtë me të vërtetë një vuajtje shtese. Dhe kjo vuajtje shtese ishte shumë e rreptë; posa dikush të tregonte shenja të një sëmundje progresive të lëkurës të llojit të lebrës, atij iu desh të paraqitej menjëherë te prifti që kryente një ekzaminim të rregullt dhe i cili vendoste nëse do ta shpallte atë person të papastër; deklarimi i papastërtisë ishte një përjashtim i vërtetë nga e gjithë jeta fetare, dhe për këtë arsye në atë kohë, nga e gjithë jeta shoqërore. Sepse, të jesh i papastër, do të thotë të jesh i papërshtatshëm për adhurim dhe të privohesh nga çdo kontakt me anëtarët e tjerë të Popullit të Zgjedhur dhe  të shenjtë të cilët duhet të bënin gjithçka për të ruajtur pastërtinë e tyre. Kështu i përjashtuar nga bashkësia e të gjallëve, vetë lebrozi mbante shenjat e zisë  së tij (rroba të grisura, flokë të çrregullt...): "I gërbuluri që e ka kapur kjo sëmundje, le ti mbartë petkat e shqyera, flokët e shkapërderdhur, mjekrrën e mbuluar e të bërtasë: I ndyri! I ndyri!.  Gjatë gjithë kohës sa gërbulani është i papastër, le të jetë i papastër e le të jetojë vetëm jashtë zemërimiës (13,45-46) .
Jobi ishte një shembull i mirë i kësaj gjëje: vuante nga një sëmundje e llojit të gërbulës, ai kishte tërhequr pasojat vetë dhe ishte vendosur në vendgrumbullim mbeturinash (Jb 2, 8): ai nuk po bënte asgjë tjetër përveç se respektonte këtë legjislacion nga libri i Levitikut.
Kur njeriu i sëmurë mund ta konsideronte veten të shëruar, ai u paraqitej përsëri para priftit, i cili kryente një ekzaminim të dytë shumë të plotë dhe deklaronte shërimin dhe për këtë arsye kthimin në një gjendje pastërtie dhe në jetën normale. Ky riintegrim i të sëmurit të shëruar  shoqërohej nga shumë rite të ashtuquajtura pastrimi: spërkatje, banja, flijime.
*
PARIMI I MASËS PARAPRAKE, PARANDALUESE.*
Pse lebra mori kaq rëndësi në jetën shoqërore? Ndoshta sepse ishte një sëmundje shumë ngjitëse, të cilën askush ende nuk dinte ta shëronte. Prandaj mençuria kërkonte maturi për të ruajtur pjesën tjetër të popullsisë. Këtu përsëri kemi prova të hierarkisë së përparësive që mbizotëruan në Izrael: mirëqenia e individit duhet t'i japë vendin interesit kolektiv.
Vini re se, në kohëntonë, për të mbrojtur një popullatë nga rreziku i ndotjes bakteriale, ne nuk do të hezitojmë të përshkruajmë karantinë për njerëzit tashmë të infektuar. Disa nxënës janë ndaluar me kujdes shkojnë në shkollën kur ekziston dyshimi që janë infktuar nga një sëmundje ngjiitëse si Kovid 19 ose meningjit, për shembull. Nëse ato janë kafshë (murtaja e shpendëve, e lopës të çmendur ...), do të kryhet therja sistematike. Shekulli ynë i njëzetedytë menaxhon kështu atë që beson të jetë një parim i domosdoshëm i kujdesit. Sidoqoftë, i vetëdijshëm se personi në karantinë vuan shumë për shkak të këtij përjashtimi të vërtetë nga një jetë normale, pushteti politik nuk heziton të miratojë masa të tilla, në emër të interesit të përbashkët.
Nga ana tjetër, spontanisht nëë kohën e Jezusit mendohej se sëmundja ishte gjithmonë pasojë e mëkatit. Sepse Zoti është i drejtë, askush nuk dyshon për këtë dhe, në atë kohë, ekzistonte një konceptim aritmetik i drejtësisë: njerëzit e mirë shpërblehen në përpjesëtim me meritat e tyre dhe të ligjtë dënohen sipas një vlerësimi të drejtë të mëkateve të tyre. Ky ligj, i cili nganjëherë quhet "logjika e ndëshkimit", nuk mund të pësonte, besohej, asnjë përjashtim. Aq sa, para një personi të sëmurë, nxirrej automatikisht se ai kishte mëkatuar. Prandaj, këtu përsëri kishte një sëmundje tjetër që duhej shmangur,një sëmundje shpirtërore, një mëkatë. Për këtë, për më tepër, të sëmurit nga gërbula iu desh t'i drejtohej priftit (dhe jo mjekut!) Për të deklaruar sëmundjen, si dhe shërimin.
Duhet të besohet se në kohën e Jezuit gjërat pothuajse nuk kishin ndryshuar, pasi të gërbulurit ende krijuan të njëjtën neveri dhe të njëjtat masa përjashtimi. U desh një proces i gjatë i Zbulesës për të kuptuar se Zoti i mëshirshëm tërhiqet nga mjerimi (ky është vetë kuptimi i fjalës "i mëshirshëm") dhe se askush nuk përjashtohet nga dasshuria e tij, gjë që Jezusi erdhi për të provuar me fjalët dhe veprimet e tij.

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA 6       VITI B

MË 14-2-2021

PS. 102, 2-3. 4-5. 6.13. 20-21*2 
*

O Zot, dëgjoje lutjen time 
e britma ime le të mbërrijë tek ti.                                                                                                       

3 Mos e fsheh fytyrën tënde para meje                                                                                               
në ditën time të vështirë,
 prire veshin tënd drejt meje: 
kurdo të të thërras më dëgjo shpejt!

4 Sepse ditët e mi po zhduken si tymi,                                                                                                    
e eshtrat e mia po digjen si zjarri.                                                                                           

5 Zemra po më thahet si bari i kositur                                                                                                 
e po harroj të ha edhe bukën time.

6 Prej gjëmave të mia të mëdha                                                                                                          
 u bëra asht e lëkurë.                                                                                                                                  

13 Por ti, o Zot, qëndron për amshim,                                                                                                
prej breznie në brezni Emri yt.

20 Sepse Zoti shikon nga Shenjtërorja e vet e lartë,                                                                              
nga qielli ai vrojton mbi tokë,                                                                                                             

 21 për t’i dëgjuar ofshamat e robërve,                                                                                                   
për t’i shpëtuar të dënuarit me vdekje.*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.*

*Ne lexojmë vetëm disa vargje të Psalmit 102 këtë të Dielë. Psalmi  është shumë më i gjatë se kaq, pasi që ka njëzet e nëntë vargje, por ky ekstrakt shpreh në mënyrën e mjaftueshme mendimet, ndjenjat dhe lutjen e autorit: i gjithë psalmi përsërit nga fillimi e deri në fund dy gjëra të njëjta me forcë të njëjtë: një thirrje për ndihmë dhe siguria që kjo thirrje është dëgjuar. 
Në përgjithësi, këto janë dy aspekte shumë karakteristike të besimit izraelit në të gjitha rrethanat. Sepse, në Bibël, besimtari kurrë nuk dyshon se Zoti i tij e shoqëron atë në çdo kohë dhe e dëgjon lutjen e tij.


Kush është besimtari që lutet me këtë  psalm 102 e që ankohet për vështirësitë e jetës së tij ? Vargu i parë, ai që quhet "mbishkrim", thotë: "Lutja e fatkeqit që çalon dhe vajton përpara Zotit". 
Në të vërtetë nuk thuhet kush është ky njeri i pafat: ne do të shohim më vonë se është në fakt i gjithë popull, edhe një here.

Por le ta fillojmë duke dëgjuar ankesën e tij, që është me të vërtetë shumë realiste. 
Sepse ai që flet në mënyrë të admirueshme, di të gjejë fjalët për të përshkruar vuajtjet e tij: 
"Sepse ditët e mi po zhduken si tymi,                                                                                      
e eshtrat e mia po digjen si zjarri.                                                                                           
Zemra po më thahet si bari i kositur                                                                                                 
e po harroj të ha edhe bukën time.                                                                                                               
Duke bërtitur ankesën time, lëkura më ngjitet në kocka" (Ps.102, 4-5). 

Duket se këtu e dëgjojmë Jobin lebroz:"Asht e lëkurë ‑ mishi shkatërruar, s’më mbeti veç rreth dhëmbësh lëkura!"(Jb 19, 20). 
Dhe ne e dimë se çfarë neveri frymëzoi kjo sëmundje:" Të gjithë miqtë e mi më urrejnë, madje edhe ata që më pëlqenin, janë kthyer kundër meje”. Kështu që sapo u shfaq një shenjë e dyshimtë, e cila mund të dukej si lebra, ai duhet të dridhej para të tjerëve: "Rrudhat në ballë dëshmojnë kundër meje, shpifje të rënda kundër meje thuhen”(Jb 16, 8).   Dhe pacienti e di shumë mirë që po flitet pas shpinës së tij, se po spekulohet mbi rrjedhën e sëmundjes. Ai e di mirë se thuhet: “Ndër sy i shkrihet mishi, kur kockat nën lëkurën shihen, kur i afrohet gropës së shkatërrimit, jeta e tij shtëpisë së vdekatarëve” (Jb 33, 21-22).
Dhe ja disa vargje të tjera nga Psalmi 102: “ U bëra i ngjashëm me pelikanin në shkretëtirë, u bëra porsi kukuvajka në rrënoja.  Rri zgjuar e rënkoj porsi trumcaku qyqevetëm mbi pullaz” (v.7v). "Ha hi porsi bukë, e pijen time e përziej me lot" (v. 10). "Ditët e mia janë porsi hija e zgjatur e unë u thava porsi bari" (v.12).


Ai që drejtohet kah Zoti me këtë psalm është, pra, në ankth të madh; por kush është ky ankues? Vargjet e liturgjisë së sotme nuk lejojnë një përgjigje; nga ana tjetër, nëse lexojmë të gjithë psalmin, nuk do të ishte e mundur të gjejmë një përgjigje më e qartë: Pra mund të mendohet se ai që drejtohet kah Zoti me një ankth të madhe, i mposhtur nga vështirësive e situatës, është vetë populli i Izraelit, të përmendur këtu thjesht si "Sioni". Në fakt, evokimi i një sëmundjeje të tmerrshme është këtu vetëm një metaforë, një krahasim për të ngjallur dramën e madhe të përjetuar nga gjithë populli i Izraelit. Që bëhet fjalë për gjithë Popullin e Zotit, është e qartë kur lexohen vargjet 14 dhe 15: " Ngrihu, o Zot, ki dhembje për Sionin: ka ardhur koha të kesh mëshirë për të ‑ pikërisht tani është koha! Sepse shërbëtorët e tu i duan gurët e tij e u dhembet edhe pluhuri i tij". 

Sa për të ditur se për çfarë fatkeqësie flitet, dikush e kupton atë me evokimin e pluhurit dhe rrënojave: ky psalm është shkruar në një kohë kur Jeruzalemi u shkatërrua dhe banoret e tij i kërkuan Zotit që ta rindërtonte atë. Një  gjë e tillë  mund të na shpjegojë vargje 9 dhe 11: "Gjithë ditën më fyejnë armiqtë e mi, kur më zemërohen, e nëmin emrin tim...Për shkak të zemërimit tënd, sepse më lartësove e më mposhte".
Dhe përveç kësaj, krahasimi me barin e tharë, i cili del dy herë në këtë psalm, tashmë na vendos në shteg; Isaia e kishte përdorur atë në kohën e mërgimit babilonas; ai tha: "Thahet bari, vyshket lulja  kur fryma e Zotit bie mbi të. Vërtet populli është si bari! Thahet bari e bie lulja: kurse fjala e Zotit qëndron për amshim" (Is. 40,7-8". Duke i bërë jehonë, besimtari i psalmit tonë ankohet: "Zemra po më thahet si bari i kositur" (v 5).
Për këtë mund të mendohet që njeriu i pafat që lutet me këtë psalm, është populli i Izraelit, i internuar dhe i burgosur në Babiloni, që  ëndërron vetëm të kthehet në vendin e vet për të  rindërtuar Jeruzalemin.

Por në të njëjtën kohë, për arsye se nuk humbet kurrë besimi,  besimtari i mjerë që lutet me ketë psalm e imagjinon papaprakisht rindërtimin e Qytetit të Shenjtë: "Paganët do ta druajnë Emrin tënd, o Zot, të gjithë mbretërit e tokës lavdinë tënde. Sepse Zoti e ndërtoi Sionin, u dëftua në lavdinë e vet" (v.16-17".    
Sepse nuk ka dyshim: që nga Zbulesa e shkurretit që digjet, këta njerëz e dinë, me gjithë siguri, pa ndonjë hezitim të mundshëm, që Zoti i dëgjon lutjet tona: ai ndoshta është i heshtur, por nuk është i shurdhër. Dhe në kohët më të vështira, roli i profetëve, saktësisht, është të ringjallin shpresën. Ne lutemi: " O Zot, dëgjoje lutjen time e britma ime le të mbërrijë tek ti. Mos e fsheh fytyrën tënde para meje në ditën time të vështirë, prire veshin tënd drejt meje: kurdo të të thërras më dëgjo shpejt! (v.2-3). 
Por ne tashmë e dimë që Zoti e dëgjon lutjen tonë dhe ne pohojmë: "Por ti, o Zot, qëndron për amshim, prej breznie në brezni Emri yt". Kjo është arsyeja pse, tashmë, ne mund të parashikojmë rimëkëmbjen e Jeruzalemit: "Ngrihu, ki dhembje për Sionin: ka ardhur koha të kesh mëshirë për të ‑ pikërisht tani është koha!  Sepse shërbëtorët e tu i duan gurët e tijme u dhembet edhe pluhuri i tij" (v.14-15). "Sepse Zoti shikon nga Shenjtërorja e vet e lartë, nga qielli ai vrojton mbi tokë, për t’i dëgjuar ofshamat e robërve, për t’i shpëtuar të dënuarit me vdekje, që në Sion të shpallet Emri i Zotit e lavdia e tij në Jerusalem" (v.20-23).

Ndoshta gjëja më e mirë është që ne të gëzohemi paraprakisht që shpëtimi i dhënë Popullit të Zgjedhur është një mundësi për t'i bërë të tjerët të zbulojnë madhështinë e Zotit: "Kombet do të kenë frikë nga emri i Zotit ... kur Zoti do të rindërtojë Sionin. Emri i Zotit do të shpallet në Sion dhe lavdia e tij në Jeruzalem, kur popujt dhe mbretëritë të bashkohen për t'i shërbyer Zotit. "
*

----------

